

When will I have to jailbreak my Mac? - jawaddeo
http://vallettaventures.com/post/20955866279/when-will-i-have-to-jailbreak-my-mac

======
isleyaardvark
> we are to face a possibility that unsigned and eventually unsandboxed apps
> are not allowed to run by the operating system.

I've heard this argument often, and I still don't understand it. What reason
would they have to choose to forbid unsigned apps? It's like saying "we are to
face a possibility that Apple will not allow any apps to run, and all apps
will have to be web apps accessed by the built-in browser". Technically they
could make those changes to the OS, but why on earth would they?

While you could argue this is similar to what they did with iOS, I think the
author points out why that was done:

>Well, the third option that you stop doing anything useful with your Mac,
only using it to browse the net, consume media content and read books...

iOS devices were limited for that reason, they weren't meant for what the
author describes as "actual work". If you want to do "actual work", you buy a
Mac, not an iPhone/Pad, etc. Arguing that Apple would move to a signed-only
experience is essentially arguing that they would sell only iOS devices.

~~~
steeleduncan
> Technically they could make those changes to the OS, but why on earth would
> they?

Look at their history, there has been a gradual trend in the app store from
free-for-all to sandboxing, and now code signing is moving beyond the App
Store. The question is why would they stop their current trend?

> Arguing that Apple would move to a signed-only experience is essentially
> arguing that they would sell only iOS devices

I think it is highly likely that in the future Apple will only sell iOS
devices. Look at the XServe, a profitable product line killed off solely
because it didn't fit in with Apple's strategy of mobile media consumption.

------
kaolinite
"rendering their Macs no better than Linux boxes whose distributions have to
be painstakingly maintained".. um what?

"apt-get update && apt-get upgrade" in a cron and I can get on with working.
Hardly painstaking. Updates on OS X are more annoying, I've found, with
constant restarts.

~~~
danbee
> "apt-get update && apt-get upgrade" in a cron...

You're brave! Or you must be a Debian stable user...

~~~
kaolinite
Hehe.. Ok I wouldn't do this on production servers, but in about 2-3 years of
doing this I haven't had a single issue :-P

------
sbalea
I will never have to jailbreak my Mac. Because I will not buy a computer that
requires jailbreaking.

~~~
rollypolly
I completely agree, but most of us can't build computers the way Steve Wozniak
can. So we're stuck buying whatever's available off-the-shelf. Which makes for
a potentially scary future...

------
kba
This post is scary.

